

Proceedings of the International Conference on Machine Learning 2015 - sshravan
https://github.com/KirkHadley/icml2015_papers

======
daureg
As of 1st of June, the proceedings are available on the JMLR website
[http://jmlr.org/proceedings/papers/v37](http://jmlr.org/proceedings/papers/v37)

